# hvac pipe has water



## dolfan (Jun 16, 2015)

I live in a manufactured house. I was under there for something else and touched the big black pipe(guess it sends the air to the vents). The one had a bend in it and had a small amount of water on the plastic on the ground. Moved the pipe and could tell had water. So i put a small hole in it to drain. Went to the other pipe and touched it and could tell it had water. The pipe goes up to the unit in the house and it was wet at the very top. I have noticed the drain pipe is not get a lot of water out as last yr when have been out there.  Why is there water in the hoses and is that bad? I cleaned the drain pipe (tried to with a hair remover thing that is 24 in long)in  the drain at the unit in the house. What  can i do? thanks


----------



## dolfan (Jun 16, 2015)

I have checked and am getting water out of the drain pipe outside


----------



## WyrTwister (Jun 20, 2015)

If it has holes in it now , replace it .  If you have a wet vac , suck or blow the water out of it .  It likely is at least partially clogged up .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## joecaption (Jun 20, 2015)

Very common problum, sure sounds like the condinsate drains plugged up or the pans leaking under the coil.


----------



## frodo (Jun 21, 2015)

maybe i am misunderstanding.

are you talking about the air supply duct having water inside of it?

if so,  that is caused by a breach in the insulation,and the supply duct is sweating

you need to dry the water up, insulat the pipes and seal the insulation


----------



## dolfan (Jun 22, 2015)

It has black insulation hose/pipe whatever you call it. It is sending the air to the front part of the house. It has a bend in it like to much pipe/hose and has water in it. The ground had a wet spot and that is how i saw it. I put a small hole in the insulation to help drain it. On the back side of the house the part where it comes from the unit in the house was wet also. I did try to clean the tray out inside the house where the water is that goes to the drain


----------



## nealtw (Jun 22, 2015)

I will just tell you what I found in a friends unit. His has a trey inside the unit with a drain and another trey under the unit with a drain. The drain to the inner trey was plugged and the water run over the top to where the fan could blow it down the duct work. The HVAC pro come out and said his unit was shot and need to be replaced. Well we found that there was a secondary drain in that trey that was there incase it plugged up. The secondary drain was never plumbed, which we did but the unit still did not perform well until we went inside and removed and replaced all the wet insulation inside the box. Now it is working better than it has for years.


----------

